# 5 gallon planted tank



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

Thinking about getting some girls to have as residence in the 5 gallon I've been working on. However, here is my question. Should I add them one at a time or can I go ahead and get three at once?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Take a look at this sticky, it gives great info about female bettas. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-fish-care/female-betta-sororities-29402/

Generally you want to add all the females around the same time. (Within a few minutes of each other at the most) Add the least aggressive ones first. 

In a 5g, you cannot have more the 1 female. Not enough space for 3 females not to mention that would be over stocked.


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

I guess I forgot to mention that I have a filter that's rated for a twenty gallon tank. Figured that that might by me a little room by over filtering along with all the plants.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

That is great, but there is still not physically enough space for three females. You could divide the tank for two bettas, but that is it.


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

Just trying to make sense of this. They recommend 5 gal per fish for an adult discuss. that is a fish that is almost a full 8" in diameter. Now I don't know if its because of the aggression levels that Betta's need more room or not but I would imagine that much like other aggressive fishes that over crowding _slightly_ would actually reduce their territorial nature, like what they do with Cichlid's? I appreciate the idea of giving these fish more room than what the LFS give them but idk it seems a bit much when I see people keeping 7+ fish in a 10 gall divide by two and three doesn't seem wholly unfathomable.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When you stock an aquarium you have to stock for not only adult size of the fish but-territory needs, swimming needs, social needs of that species of fish-not fish in general...it is not a one size fits all....

With this species more fish is not always better in a small space-most times this will not work-small siblings starting out in a too small but heavy planted tank-may or may not work

I do understand what you are saying however, but experience with this species tells us 9 out of 10 times-3 females in a 5g tank will not work long term...its a risky venture......


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

ok I didn't go crazy with the plants so its not a totally NPT like what we had talked about, but what you are saying does make sense.


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

Well I opted to get two really pretty Julii cory cats


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

pics please


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

PeiMai said:


> Well I opted to get two really pretty Julii cory cats


Where was I when I found out that I could get Cory Cats in my 5 gallon?!?


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

Well I'm guessing that you are implying that I shouldn't have them in that tank. With the twenty filter and plants they both seem rather happy and have way more than enough room.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't think it's the filter in this situation, but the fact that cories are schooling fish, and generally do best in groups of 4+, usually around 6 is good. That many in a 5 gallon would be WAYY overstocked.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I agree, cories are a schooling species. They shouldn't be kept in such small numbers--they won't be happy or feel secure in that setup. 

To be honest there's just not many fish that can thrive in 5 gallons with a betta or without a betta. If I were you, I'd just settle for a betta with some snails, or shrimp if you must. Shrimp often end up eaten, however.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Before I got more cories I had 2 with my betta in a 5 gallon...regardless of a filter the cories food make a mess of the substrate. I now have them in a group of 5 in my 20 gallon with some guppies/loaches....my 20 gallon is now over stocked .... sigh


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

PeiMai said:


> Well I opted to get two really pretty Julii cory cats


Julli cory Cats prefer to be in groups of 6+.

I have 3 pygmy corries at the min, letting these settle in with my betta first, then going to go get 3 more

This is in an 8gal


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah so here's an update on the planted tank if anyone interested I'm experimenting with successfully over stocking 268% filtration plus plants. I'm using fairly docile tetras rasboras nd a female betta I fell stupid in love with. Its been a month an d a half and just had the water tested today.0 ppm ammonia close to zero nitrite and low nitrates. So far so good...p.s. the food for the corys seems to be just fine and the plants are growing like wild fire as well getting ready to trim my wisteria soon.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I only had two cory cats in an old community tank (10 gal) they lived for 3-4 years just fine living off the tropical fish food flakes that sank to the bottom. 

Putting a 20 gallon filter in a 10 gallon doesnt mean you can suddenly put in 2x as many fish. If that worked everyone would be doing it. Overfiltering the tank is good for messy fish like goldfish but its not necessarily good enough for overstocking. Since you already have a filter and decor and such just go to a LPS, buy an empty 10 gal for $10, move all your stuff to the 10 gal, and you'll be good to go.


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> I only had two cory cats in an old community tank (10 gal) they lived for 3-4 years just fine living off the tropical fish food flakes that sank to the bottom.
> 
> Putting a 20 gallon filter in a 10 gallon doesnt mean you can suddenly put in 2x as many fish. If that worked everyone would be doing it. Overfiltering the tank is good for messy fish like goldfish but its not necessarily good enough for overstocking. Since you already have a filter and decor and such just go to a LPS, buy an empty 10 gal for $10, move all your stuff to the 10 gal, and you'll be good to go.


only problem with that is the hood light and the potting soil and live plants.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

My 20 gallon has quickly become over stocked but I added a bunch more live plants and my water is still testing good.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

What you are doing is ridiculous. I only feel sorry for all the poor fish you have in there. You think everything is fine because the water is clean. We tried to explain the fact that fish have TERRITORIAL needs and need SWIMMING SPACE. A 5 gallon for that many fish is just not good enough. The tetras need more space (10 gallons minimum) and more numbers as tetras need to be keep in groups of 5+ to be happy. Im sorry to say that you are an irresponsible owner. We gave you all the information you needed but you continued to disregard it and pursue your own selfish needs. Yes, some experienced fishkeepers can SLIGHTLY overstock their tanks but 300% in a 5 gal is a disaster waiting to happen. It may take months but its still going to happen. I dont care how good your filter is or how many plants you have in there. In fact all that stuff just reduces the swimming space for the fish even more.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Agreed. This environment is not suitable for some of the fish you're stocking it with--they have spatial needs as well as sanitation needs. At this point you're just asking for a disaster.


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

considering it is not "300%" over stocked, and considering that I was pretty much told that a 5gal tank is useless...umm no. I've sat here and listened to people tank about using divided tanks for their bettas. clear at that like it doesn't stress the fish out. Also this whole depth issue....you'd be better off with a ten long if you could find one. As far as numbers umm tell that to the cory I had for almost five years that never got above 2" in a Twenty gallon tank with a Jack Dempsey....that's it two fish twenty gallons and both lived quite happily. Not to mention that, despite your berating, I did mention that this was an experiment. I guess that missed you. Why don't you tell me what exactly you CAN keep in a 5gal tank? What one betta? and that's in that is the only fish that you can acceptably keep in a five gallon tank? Please, try not to be so condescending and enlighten me.
You are aware that over stocking is done routinely with HIGHLY territorial fish to cut down on aggression? I suppose you knew that already.


----------



## JorgeBurrito (Sep 2, 2010)

PeiMai said:


> considering it is not "300%" over stocked, and considering that I was pretty much told that a 5gal tank is useless...umm no. I've sat here and listened to people tank about using divided tanks for their bettas. clear at that like it doesn't stress the fish out. Also this whole depth issue....you'd be better off with a ten long if you could find one. As far as numbers umm tell that to the cory I had for almost five years that never got above 2" in a Twenty gallon tank with a Jack Dempsey....that's it two fish twenty gallons and both lived quite happily. Not to mention that, despite your berating, I did mention that this was an experiment. I guess that missed you. Why don't you tell me what exactly you CAN keep in a 5gal tank? What one betta? and that's in that is the only fish that you can acceptably keep in a five gallon tank? Please, try not to be so condescending and enlighten me.
> You are aware that over stocking is done routinely with HIGHLY territorial fish to cut down on aggression? I suppose you knew that already.


I feel sorry for your Jack Dempsey. They get up to 8-10 inches (I Would be surprised if yours got that large though) and need some swimming room. You don't seem to understand the difference between a fish surviving and a fish thriving. As long as you keep the water clean most fish will survive, and may even stay alive for many years. They will never thrive though and usually suffer stunted growth, reduced lifespan, increased susceptibility to disease, decreased activity, and increased overall stress. If you compare a fish in a properly sized aquarium to one in an aquarium that is undersized you will be amazed at the differences in behavior the fish will show. It is not hard to tell which one the fish is happier and thriving in.

Some people consider keeping a fish in too small of an aquarium animal cruelty which is why you are getting some of the responses you are.


----------



## PeiMai (Aug 7, 2010)

JorgeBurrito said:


> I feel sorry for your Jack Dempsey. They get up to 8-10 inches (I Would be surprised if yours got that large though) and need some swimming room. You don't seem to understand the difference between a fish surviving and a fish thriving. As long as you keep the water clean most fish will survive, and may even stay alive for many years. They will never thrive though and usually suffer stunted growth, reduced lifespan, increased susceptibility to disease, decreased activity, and increased overall stress. If you compare a fish in a properly sized aquarium to one in an aquarium that is undersized you will be amazed at the differences in behavior the fish will show. It is not hard to tell which one the fish is happier and thriving in.
> 
> Some people consider keeping a fish in too small of an aquarium animal cruelty which is why you are getting some of the responses you are.


Fair enough actually he was probably about that I kept the tank pretty cleared out lots of room that was about 15 years ago and about 99% of this info was not out there or available to me. Considering that few if any have offered any constructive ideas all I see is people pointing there finger and not suggesting a solution. Instead they come off like condescending jerks and I have watched them play little elitist games and out right discourage beginners I find all that deplorable, but I don't act like a jerk.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

I am ashamed at ALL of you. The last two pages of this thread are nothing but people calling names and 'pointing fingers'. 
A) PeiMei, you are being an irresponsible fish owner. 
B) Yall should be doing more then just calling PeiMai names!! 

Ok, so here is what you CAN do. The tetras need a bigger tank. The corys would do OK in that tank by themselves, but add the cories with the betta and you get too overstocked. :/ SO please remove the tetras and betta. Put the betta in another 5 gallon tank if you have or can buy one. If not, Petsmart sells 2.5 gallon tanks for 15 dollars. That's what my betta George lives in. 
At the end the tetras should be in their own 10 or 15 gallon tank. The betta should be in it's own small tank. The corys may stay in the 5 gallon, even though they would be better off in a 10 gallon with friends :3 

You have to do this because the aquarium is overstocked. Having many live plants and a crazy overdone filter does help deal with ammonia levels, but does not help territorial and social needs of the fish. They need their own space and room to swim. 

Your welcome. If you choose to disregard my well thought out advice, fine. But Please listen to me. I am giving you an explanation of everything you have to do and why.... so please pay attention. 

If you cannot do this, or support so many tanks, or even afford so many tanks, please return the fish. AT LEAST return the tetras if you plan on keeping your fish together in the 5 gallon. Preferably if you do not want to buy more tanks, also return the cory cats or betta.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Um nothing but a betta can live in a 5 gallon. Enough said. A 10 gallon tank is only $10, just upgrade now before your ammonia hits an all time high and all the fish drop dead.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

You should just take out the other fish and leave the betta. That is the best way to keep your fish happy, and healthy. I'm sure that's what you want.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Um nothing but a betta can live in a 5 gallon. Enough said. A 10 gallon tank is only $10, just upgrade now before your ammonia hits an all time high and all the fish drop dead.


what i said about the corys i meant as... they can survive. but they are soo much better in the 10 gallon! :-?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree.


----------

